# Sources of Free Music Scores & Announcement of Score Analysis Project



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Several people on TC have mentioned their difficulties searching for either free or low-cost music scores. It would be helpful to list in one location the names and addresses of these score sources, along with a discussion of their strengths and weaknesses.

I will begin with the two that I have found most helpful, but I will leave comment on their strengths and weaknesses to those of you with more experience with these sources.

1.	IMSLP. Petrucci Music Library http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page

2.	En.Scorser.com http://en.scorser.com/

Also, there is an exciting new project being planned that would provide *tremendous score analysis and search features*. Peachnote is requesting suggestions for their large-scale project called *"The Music Connection Machine Project"*. They are considering implementing some of the following features and they would like to know what the music community would like to see developed first:

"The ability to…
1.	Instantly know the differences between various sheet music editions
2.	See how composers influenced each other throughout history
3.	Know how musical pieces are connected by quotations and borrowings
4.	Instantly spot the difference between multiple interpretations
5.	See how close composers or musicians are based on their style
6.	Instantly hear how a place in a score sounds in various performances"

If you would like to contribute your input the survey form can be accessed at the following:

http://music-connection-machine.peachnote.com


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Source of some important Russian and German scores (amongst many other scores), but not necessarily free or low cost:

Sikorski Music Publishing http://www.sikorski.de/26/en/about_us.html

"Another elementary of concentration in the publishers' activity is the furtherance of classical and contemporary music. In these areas the spectrum ranges from chamber music, orchestral music and stage works to musicals and film music. Important Russian composers such as Dmitri Shostakovich, Sergei Prokofiev, Aram Khachaturian, Dmitri Kabalevsky,Alfred Schnittke, Sofia Gubaidulina, Giya Kancheli and Lera Auerbach are represented with their compositions by Hans Sikorski Music Publishers in many European countries or worldwide. But also German composers such asPeter Ruzicka, Jan Müller-Wieland and Moritz Eggert entrust their works to the publishers, as do many other authors from around the world, emphasising the publishers' international orientation.

Alongside the cultivation of their own publishing programme, Sikorski Music Publishers also represent the hire library of the Music Sales Group companies and hence the rental catalogues of prestigious foreign publishers such as Chester Music, Novello & Company (both in London), G. Schirmer (New York), Edition Wilhelm Hansen (Copenhagen) and Union Musical Ediciones (Madrid).

The Managing Directors of the publishing group are Dagmar Sikorski and Dr. Axel Sikorski."

Requests can be made to rent, view or obtain copies of scores.


----------

